

Javascript syntax checking in Vim - soundsop
http://mikecantelon.com/story/javascript-syntax-checking-vim

======
litewulf
Steve Yegge's js2-mode is pretty freaking awesome for emacs users.

Yay emacs. It also has built in linting for things like inconsistent returns
and so forth. Its kind of amazingly good.

